# flyway special or pro 500



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

I am considering going back to TT and keeping my dogtra 1200 as my backup / hunting collar.

I am trying to decide between flyway special and pro 500. I think i need the extra levels of nick rather than contin, so i am not sure i need the 500. Plus, it seems to me that the flyway would be better since i would not have to flip a switch before going back to contin --just hit the button.

Any thoughts on this? 

(I looked at Sportdog 2400 at DU fest in memphis this past weekend, and i generally liked it, but I can't bring myself to get comfortable with the idea of going to it from TT or Dogtra. It felt kinda cheap --buttons stuck, etc. That plus the price worries me.)


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Ive had pro 200 and flyway. Like them both (basically the same) Currently have the flyway and seems to fit the bill for my needs. Most everyone I've trained with has the same.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I have the Pro 200 (2 dog) and like it. If I had it to do over again I think I would go to the Pro 500 for versatility. As I get smarter and increase on the amateur trainer learning curve I now see where the M and C options would be useful.

JMO!

Steve


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I just traded/upgraded my Flyway Special XLS to the Pro 500 XLS.
I'm completely satisfied. One of the things I learned at the Mike Lardy seminar I attended in March, was the versitility of the 500.


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

I went with the Pro 500 xls. Although the Flyway Special (or Pro 200) is more what I am used to using and would suit my currrent training methods (I use more nicks than burns) , I too want to have the options once i move up the learning curve and i recall that when training on early stuff i used more burns than i currently do. 

So, I bit the bullet and paid the extra $90 and got the 500 and am getting it shipped to me overnight for only $10, plus they are throwing in a name plate and holster. and knocking $20 off the price. kewl!  I just couldn't bring myself to go with the SportDog 2400. I just have to go with what i know --i have been pleased with TT (and Dogtra too) and will stick with them until i have a reason to change. I am going to keep the Dogtra for my finished dog, who is my main hunting companion. Since she is not really working on new concepts, etc, the Dogtra is perfect for her.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

You won't be disappointed potshot. The 500 xls is my favorite collar so far. I've had a couple of Dogtra 2000's that I really liked and a Pro 100 and 200. The 500 xls is great with the new features and extended battery life.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

plus the 500 will be worth more when you get ready to get a new one in several years.


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

I have had my pro 500 xls for a couple of days now --i love it. this is my first multi-button collar (ie, more than one button for one type of stimulation like on TT sport 60 and dogtra 1200). It's taking some getting used to --i am still out of habit reaching for the top button when i think nick, but i haven't gone thru with the mistake yet. Plus, switching between nick and burn is different--bbut i'm getting faster at doing with witout looking. 

I haven't found anything about it (except maybe the price) that I don't like. however, the more i use it, the more i think it is worth the price.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)

lablover said:


> I just traded/upgraded my Flyway Special XLS to the Pro 500 XLS.
> I'm completely satisfied. One of the things I learned at the Mike Lardy seminar I attended in March, was the versitility of the 500.


Can you give some examples? I have been struggling with this decision myself. The $90 doesn't bother me but the Flyway seems more user friendly and I think it will meet my needs. I see alot of pro trainers using 500's. Help me understand why I may want a 500.


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

The 500 will have more choices of levels when set on Constant stimulation. This is better when you CC'ing Fetch and other stuff where you will burn until the command is completed. My old innotek only had 4 C levels with too much of a gap between levels 2 and 3.

Both collars will have plenty of momentary levels for nicking.

I have been using my Sportdog 2400 which is like the 500, and like having plenty of levels for both constant and momentary.

I am not sure, but the Flyaway special may have a constant button always ready vs having to flip a switch on the 500 between C and M. I have to flip a switch on the 2400 as well.

I hope this helps.


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

Terry said it right. The flyway just has onoe level of the continuous. I am starting to CC my new pup to here. the low-med-high for each continuous click is helping me get the pressure just right for this. The same will be true once i reenforce the other commands where a contin stim is used. 

Re being more user friendly, I thought the same as you-just buttons and no switches. It took my 1-2 training sessions to be able to flip the switch and hit the proper buttons without thinking. The 500 is definitely worth the extra $90. I wasn't sure when i ordered mine -i just chose the 500 just in case. Once i got it and started using it, it all made sense.


----------

